# AirPods Casque Moto



## thabor50 (25 Mars 2020)

SVP les Air Pods sont-ils exploitables avec un casque moto?


----------



## MrTom (26 Mars 2020)

-> Bonjour <-

A-t-on le droit d'avoir des écouteurs quand on est en moto ou quand on conduit un véhicule ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> -> Bonjour <-
> 
> A-t-on le droit d'avoir des écouteurs quand on est en moto ou quand on conduit un véhicule ?



L’utilisation d’un kit oreillette est une infraction au Code de la Route qui concerne tous les usagers de la route : poids lourds, voiture, moto, scooter, cyclomoteur et vélo ! Effective depuis le 1er juillet 2015.


----------



## MrTom (27 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> L’utilisation d’un kit oreillette est une infraction au Code de la Route qui concerne tous les usagers de la route : poids lourds, voiture, moto, scooter, cyclomoteur et vélo ! Effective depuis le 1er juillet 2015.


Je posais une question rhétorique haha


----------



## hercut (26 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> L’utilisation d’un kit oreillette est une infraction au Code de la Route qui concerne tous les usagers de la route : poids lourds, voiture, moto, scooter, cyclomoteur et vélo ! Effective depuis le 1er juillet 2015.


Les intercoms sont considéré comme quoi ?
Car bon on est quand même entre le kit oreillette et les écouteurs, la question me semble pertinente, non ?



thabor50 a dit:


> SVP les Air Pods sont-ils exploitables avec un casque moto?



Outre la question de la légalité, je ne vois pas pourquoi ca ne le serait pas.
Après si tu veux taper la discute, c'est autre chose, j'avais à l'époque déjà du mal à écouter la musique en moto ...


----------

